

Ask HN: Rate our Twitter game, Atlibs - rriepe

http://atlibs.matchstrike.net/<p>I'd explain it here, but that could lose us valuable blank-slate first impressions. Just click and tell us what you think! Every bit of feedback is appreciated.<p>This is a site by Match Strike, or as we go by on HN, rriepe and TheThomas.
======
unflores
Some people might take the easy route and use madlibs to compliment the site.
I will do no such thing.....

I'll just say the site had a good look and feel and was straight forward. The
rest of the internet could learn a thing or two from it.

------
JosueTorero
This was a fun amusement during my evening which was otherwise being spent
feeling blue about the current state of "enterprise" software. @[[friend]] is
a nice touch -- it made me check who is following me for the first time in a
few months.

------
birthdayzoot
At first I was like... madlibs on twitter? But its really pretty fun and super
easy to use/understand. Much impressed.

------
rriepe
<http://atlibs.matchstrike.net/>

Clickable

------
timrosenblatt
I think your site is [[adverb]]. I really [[verb]] the design too. It's funny
[[noun]].

------
blaix
I love that you included the ability to make your own.

